# First day of lyfting between uber rides.



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I can't tell the difference between those two. 
Some lyft riders said that their uber app didn't work, so they lyfted.
Some say that uber rapes you, so you got to lyft. 
All lyft passengers were choosing the back seat, probably to avoid fistings, but 2 uberers took the front seat.

I was never asked about not displaying that pink mustache, it seams people are glad not to be near one.

The lack of trip records in the a app is stupid. Sidecar also have a tip option, but you can see your pending trips right away. It's midnight and I still don't know how much I made lyfting.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Maybe I will send you my big pink carstache. Sounds like you would be ready and raring to go with that baby.

You will know what you made when you get the daily summary tomorrow. Hopefully you will have some nice tips on there.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

With the new app you see a running total of gross fares in the top right corner when you end a ride. Not perfect but better than flying blind


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

You'll notice the biggest difference when you start seeing tips more often than ever before.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberRey said:


> You'll notice the biggest difference when you start seeing tips more often than ever before.


It's like a nice surprise in the morning when you get that recap e-mail. At this point, I can almost pick out who the tippers are, and then I can just get disapointed in the 1 or 2 individuals that didn't.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Are you supposed to drive with that pink 'stash on the car?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Are you supposed to drive with that pink 'stash on the car?


Nope - they did away with that back in July. I only got the standard "L" square placard. I didn't even get the little cuddlestash 

If you haven't already, sign up - it's worth running both services.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Nope - they did away with that back in July. I only got the standard "L" square placard. I didn't even get the little cuddlestash
> 
> If you haven't already, sign up - it's worth running both services.


I'm planning on doing so. With Uber's wacky rating system (and about 50 other things), I feel like we are all on borrowed time. Thanks!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I'm planning on doing so. With Uber's wacky rating system (and about 50 other things), I feel like we are all on borrowed time. Thanks!


I see by your user name your in Socal, Try Sidecar as well. I know Sidecars primary market is in Cali. I wish there were 4 or 5 companies here in Chicago, I would run them all - it just gives us a better pool of folks who want an alternative to taxi or car service.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I see by your user name your in Socal, Try Sidecar as well. I know Sidecars primary market is in Cali. I wish there were 4 or 5 companies here in Chicago, I would run them all - it just gives us a better pool of folks who want an alternative to taxi or car service.


Sounds like a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I can't tell the difference between those two.
> Some lyft riders said that their uber app didn't work, so they lyfted.
> Some say that uber rapes you, so you got to lyft.
> All lyft passengers were choosing the back seat, probably to avoid fistings, but 2 uberers took the front seat.
> ...


As of now the app keeps track of your rides and provides a running total after each ride. It pops up on the top right of the screen but will disappear once you hit the submit button.


----------



## udrive704 (Dec 7, 2014)

After driving for both uber & Lyft for the last few weeks, I am making way more with Lyft thanks to the tips we actually get. I made more doing 2 quick Lyft trips than I did working 2+ hours on a Saturday night with Uber. Originally I was pro uber after hearing about friends making a lot of $$ over the summer. I don't know what's changed, but something has.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

udrive704 said:


> After driving for both uber & Lyft for the last few weeks, I am making way more with Lyft thanks to the tips we actually get. I made more doing 2 quick Lyft trips than I did working 2+ hours on a Saturday night with Uber. Originally I was pro uber after hearing about friends making a lot of $$ over the summer. I don't know what's changed, but something has.


That is great...you are in a Lyft Zone evidently. My experience is Uber is still king. Today I had 5 Uber requests, 2 Lyft and 1 Sidecar! I would say that is pretty typical although I had ZERO pings for Lyft two days this week...Sidecar seems to be replacing a lot of Lyft business here. Today I got an email from Lyft saying they are suspending service TO and from our Airport. Always been illegal to pick up there but drop off was okay...now that is gone and so is the revenue..they say to direct the passenger to a taxi or other airport transportation company. Wow! What it does not say is specifically how to avoid getting dinged for cancellations which I am already in trouble for...Not sure what I am going to do...maybe time to just dump the Lyft.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Thanks!


Here is referral code for Sidecar: www.side.cr/drivers/BILL357. Use this code at signup and we will both get $100 for now. Remember Sidecar is only in 10 cities now so please make sure your in one or near one you will work. Good Luck...BTW, I like Sidecar so far but support is a little week and I am actually not sure where to tell you to add the referral code in the application process even thought I have asked them


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

@grUBBER :

I got the App "speedometer" from the app shop was just 1.99 and totally worth it.
You have a taxi function and can setup all price details from the Lyft website/fares.. and it's really superaccurate.

In LA Lyft now changed the APP and I can see after I finished the ride how much the fare was.

The App also has a lot more functions such as keeping track helps you when it comes to tax preparation.

it's this one : https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/speedometer-free-speed-limit/id557871911?mt=8


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

UberHustla forgot to tell you to click on the DRIVE link when you get to my page...you enter your manual number and they text you a link to download the driver app. Rider app is separate like Uber. Anyone reading this that wants to join and get the $100 please feel free to use the referral.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I did not renew my Sidecar membership because in LA it totally sucked.

FIRST : They offer you a Sidecar guarantee of $75 and I was screwed up on a $210 dollar ride to San Diego..
I have had so much credit card fraud where I had too wait for several weeks until Sidecar finally paid the fare.

I do not drive for Sidecar since then.

The Pax to use Sidecara are usually those who got kicked out (or were not accepted with uber and Lyft)
so why crave for leftovers sticked to the bottom? 

In the beginning they also had a "Donate" instead of a fare button.
I had some riders that had a $19 dollar ride displayed and after they got out of the car I noticed that I just received $7
screw those idiots.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I can't tell the difference between those two.
> Some lyft riders said that their uber app didn't work, so they lyfted.
> Some say that uber rapes you, so you got to lyft.
> All lyft passengers were choosing the back seat, probably to avoid fistings, but 2 uberers took the front seat.
> ...


THREAD #1/grUBBER: Many thanks for
the specific details. It's how I get my
"homework" done. Merry Festivus!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> @grUBBER :
> 
> I got the App "speedometer" from the app shop was just 1.99 and totally worth it.
> You have a taxi function and can setup all price details from the Lyft website/fares.. and it's really superaccurate.
> ...


Does the app show whether you are at Prime Time rates once you have accepted a passenger request and before you start the ride? I drove Lyft a few times a few months ago and it didn't. That was a big problem for me.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

udrive704 said:


> After driving for both uber & Lyft for the last few weeks, I am making way more with Lyft thanks to the tips we actually get. I made more doing 2 quick Lyft trips than I did working 2+ hours on a Saturday night with Uber. Originally I was pro uber after hearing about friends making a lot of $$ over the summer. I don't know what's changed, but something has.


What has changed is that Uber gave us a double whammy: they started taking their 20% commission on each ride AND they lowered the fares. That is why it is harder to make the same money that we used to make over the summer. We really have to work longer hours for the same pay.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

udrive704 said:


> After driving for both uber & Lyft for the last few weeks, I am making way more with Lyft thanks to the tips we actually get. I made more doing 2 quick Lyft trips than I did working 2+ hours on a Saturday night with Uber. Originally I was pro uber after hearing about friends making a lot of $$ over the summer. I don't know what's changed, but something has.


I drive in the Los Angeles area and for me, I am very disappointed to find that only about 30 percent of passengers leave a tip. This is really upsetting since for some reason customers do not take the tips as seriously as they do for other service providers. After all, we do the same thing as taxi drivers only cheaper and quicker. So you'd think the tips would really be pouring in. I believe this is partly because the rates are so low that it devalues the service many passengers take us for granted.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Does the app show whether you are at Prime Time rates once you have accepted a passenger request and before you start the ride? I drove Lyft a few times a few months ago and it didn't. That was a big problem for me.


No of course it doesn't it is not connected to Lyft it is a separate App.
I use it more to track the miles I drove


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> No of course it doesn't it is not connected to Lyft it is a separate App.
> I use it more to track the miles I drove


That's too bad. One of the things I like about uber's app. I know what the surge price is for the ride before I arrive. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> I drive in the Los Angeles area and for me, I am very disappointed to find that only about 30 percent of passengers leave a tip. This is really upsetting since for some reason customers do not take the tips as seriously as they do for other service providers. After all, we do the same thing as taxi drivers only cheaper and quicker. So you'd think the tips would really be pouring in. I believe this is partly because the rates are so low that it devalues the service many passengers take us for granted.


There is no excuse not to tip on Lyft. Some people are just cheap. They all need to raise the rates.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

And how about the new years eve email to riders, especially... no need to tip your Uber driver so no need for cash! They really appreciate us don't they?(thank you for driving email????) I did get $22 tips on NYE, $10 was Uber cash $12 on only 2 rides for Lyft.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> And how about the new years eve email to riders, especially... no need to tip your Uber driver so no need for cash! They really appreciate us don't they?(thank you for driving email????) I did get $22 tips on NYE, $10 was Uber cash $12 on only 2 rides for Lyft.


Is this really true that they sent this email out to passengers that they don't need to tip Uber drivers? I didn't get one as a passenger. If you have it can you post the content please? this is worth turning over to an attorney. They can't do that. Wow.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> And how about the new years eve email to riders, especially... no need to tip your Uber driver so no need for cash! They really appreciate us don't they?(thank you for driving email????) I did get $22 tips on NYE, $10 was Uber cash $12 on only 2 rides for Lyft.


I did not see that part about the tips. That is really upsetting, like throwing us under the bus. Why would any company suggest to customers that they don't have to tip? Totally inappropriate. In any event I made $15 in tips all with Uber on the spot. Have not checked my Lyft report yet.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> I did not see that part about the tips. That is really upsetting, like throwing us under the bus. Why would any company suggest to customers that they don't have to tip? Totally inappropriate. In any event I made $15 in tips all with Uber on the spot. Have not checked my Lyft report yet.


They can't legally. We are independent contractors. If this is true, we can go after them and will win this one. What we can get, I don't know but its worth it trying. If anyone has any information about this please send it to me. I know tons of lawyers.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Is this really true that they sent this email out to passengers that they don't need to tip Uber drivers? I didn't get one as a passenger. If you have it can you post the content please? this is worth turning over to an attorney. They can't do that. Wow.


Google "uber tipping is not necessary". It should be the first search that comes up, it's a link to the Uber web site


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

I did and this is what I found at https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/articles/202290128-Do-I-have-to-tip-my-driver-

"Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services.

When using uberTAXI (requesting a ride from a cab via the Uber app, available in select cities), drivers will input the metered fare into the Uber driver application. In most cities-and all cities in the United States-a default 20% of the metered fare will be automatically added and paid to the driver as a gratuity. You can select the default percentage amount of the gratuity by signing into your account at uber.com then clicking the 'Payment' link at the top."

Wow. There is a lawsuit going on over this tipping issue right now in federal court in San Fran. I thought Uber had stopped with this policy. We all know drivers get no "tip" passed on from the fees Uber collects. I can't even believe they are continuing this. Well, they are racking up the potential damages they are going to have to pay drivers. Bad litigation strategy. Makes it even worse if they actually sent an email to customers yesterday saying there is no need to tip. I'm shocked.


----------

